

Seven Forms of Business Process Management With JBoss jBPM - alexitosrv
http://java.dzone.com/print/5585

======
spitfire
This is why you should just say no to Java. First it's "enterprise beans",
next someone is pushing BPM's on you. Don't even try to get away without a
consultant.

Java - Designed to feed consultants families since 1995.

~~~
cvboss
It’s not about Java. If there were no consultancies to hire, the management
would not be able to hide its incompetency and immature, stupid and
strategically wrong decisions on many levels.

~~~
spitfire
My point was that Java fosters and promotes the stupid, immature and
strategically wrongheaded thinking of those management sorts. The entire
premise of Java from the start was "You don't need to hire smart people now!".

and this "business process manager" thingy is built with Java. A ginormous
timesink to hide the fact that nothing of value is being produced. So it sort
of is about Java, being the root of this "enterprise" mindset.

